# Tongue Color



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've tried searching on Google but it hasn't helped at all - doesn't seem to help at all these days.

Anyway, I'm curious about the color of a 'tiels tongue - Spike's owner said that Spike's got/or had a red tongue, it's the same for Tilly. It looks as if she's been bleeding inside the mouth and it's not the same for any of my other 'tiels either.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it is inflamed and red towards the back of the mouth, or throat area it could be a viatimin A defecieny. Tip of the tongue may look bluish. If white cottage cheezy stuff is in the back of the throat it could be yeast.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not as red now (oddly enough) but it's just a bit red on the back of her tongue. There's no inflammation on the back of her throat and there's no blue on the tip of her tongue at all, same with the cottage cheesy stuff.

It's really weird, I only knew about a couple of ways to tell if they've got a Vitamin A deficiency, but this is something else I can look out for.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Was the bird eating anything with red in it? Sometimes the dyes from some pellets may also do this. But it should be seen only right after eating, and then fade back to normal within a short time.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I *think* mine have pink tongues They haven't let me look for a while but maybe pink isn't the correct word lol - flesh colored may describe it better - But i'll have to look again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Solace...don't you have a baby pix of Charlie with his mouth open? That's the color the tongue should be.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The back of Spikes tongue did look like it was bleeding  I called his breeder and he said that when it is hot out or if they are stressed the back of the tongue will be red. It is only vitamin a defincy if there are white pallups back there. It is hot here as it is summer and Spike was trying to bite me because he was having a grumpy day (stress)  Iam glad to hear that it is normal.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...poor grumpy Spike


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i caught a open beak tongue showing pic on accident tonight LOL 

I was getting pics of the baby hand fed tiels  

Sorry about the mess I just scrubbed their cage Tuesday :blink:

But This is the babies tongue I'm not sure if they were eating pellets before I got in there, but they're eating out of the seed dish in the pic


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

ATV...is that the pied you were talking about that has the cinnamon on the chest? Blow up the pix to 400% and look at the eye color. A normal pieds pupil should not reflect back a wine color.

I see you band on the left, are you left-handed?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> ATV...is that the pied you were talking about that has the cinnamon on the chest? Blow up the pix to 400% and look at the eye color. A normal pieds pupil should not reflect back a wine color.
> 
> I see you band on the left, are you left-handed?


ok i'll try to get it blown up and yep this is the same birdy 

no i'm not, my b/f is but We never seem to band on the same leg some times he bands on the right some times the left (he has that thing where he is actually right and left handed) 

I band on which ever leg they'll hold still long enough 

but if i remember correctly he did band these ones


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...he has the eyes of a cinnamon, but he appears to be a normal pied from the back view...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> OK...he has the eyes of a cinnamon, but he appears to be a normal pied from the back view...


lol now ya see where my confusion came in  

I enlarged it using the window XP picture viewer and I do see the whine color "pupil'' < well in that area any way 

I looked back last night and last seasons pied babies from the same parents and they didn't have any cinnamon tone to them, they were light grey on the front and dark on the wings Just like their mom 

but A lot of her pics i have of her she gets red eye and other times she doesn't I can stand in the same spot, same angle and all - and I always have my flash on but it doesn't always go off depending on what area of the room i'm in 

So if this one is cinnamon then that means Bart is split to cinnamon?? 


P.S Solace. Sorry for hijacking your thread :blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if he would be split to cinnamon or not. On the fews times I've had babies like yours the father did not have the split...and they did have those types of eyes when even sunlight hit at the right angle.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh ok, I'll have to see if perhaps i can get him interested in Goldie since she's cinnamon and see if i get any visuals 

In a bit i'll add some more pics to my thread on this baby of the the baby, and the mom Maybe it is her and im just not seeing it


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

On the Spot Gene thread...enlarge and look at Spikes back...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She hasn't eaten anything red. Not unless she's chewed up paper or something. 

I checked her yesterday and it's completely gone now - it's the same color as the baby photo of Charlie yawning.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

it could just be something he-she is eating!


----------

